# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Adelina Ismaili (II)

## Bl3ri

Te nderuar fansa dhe degjues te kengeve te Adelines. Pasi qe tema e pare u mbyll shkak i postimeve dhe klikimeve te shumta, une po hap perseri nje teme te re per te diskutuar reth punes dhe karieres se Adelines. Ajo sapo ka mbaruar disa koncerte shume te suksesshme neper disa vende ku jetojne shqiptaret ne Europe dhe se shpejti presim qe vije me befasi te reja per fansat. 

p.s. Ju lutem shkruani shqip, paster dhe drejte, gjithashtu diskutoni pa ofendime.
Ju flm shume.

----------


## adelinafansi

Pajtohem me ty Bleri.

----------


## Arb

Adelina, nje kryerrospi...

----------


## Henea

Nuk ja vlen te hapet teme per nje prostitute.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Pse ku shitet kjo të shkoj një nat?


Po cila këngetare shqiptare është si Adelina aman? Ska femer shqiptare si kjo , njëher në 100 vjet lind nena si "Adelina Ismajli"_

----------


## Misisonia

> Adelina, nje kryerrospi...


 Shpresoj qe Adelina te kete koncert ne Belgjike,ku shpresoj te bindesh qe jeta nuk eshte politike dhe Adelina mund te jete gjithcka perveq rrospi...
Jemi shume qe tani i dijme gjerat,dhe nuk na lekund propaganda e rreme...Arb...

----------


## Misisonia

> Nuk ja vlen te hapet teme per nje prostitute.


 :xx:  Amon se larg shkove me kete deklarim...E kuptoj xhelozine,por meqe di kaq mire nga prostituatat,ben mire qe ta lexosh kete qe do te shkruaj : ``Xhelozia eshte barre e panevojshme,por semundje e pasherueshme``.

----------


## Misisonia

Nuk e kuptoj pse me eshte shlyer postimi im,shkrimi per Adelina Ismaili?! 
Amon,nuk kam dal jashte rregullave as me nje shkronje !

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Edhe un mendoj se shkrimet e mia/tuat dhe të disave që shkruajtëm pro nuk ishte nevoja me i fshi!

Stafit i duhet më shum pun dhe drejtësi në këtë mes!

Shkrimi i Arb/ORGESA  që Adelina Ismajli quhet 

Kryerrospi = Rrospi = Kurv.
prostitute = Kurv.

Janë të lejueshme

Kurse shkrimet tona nuk thyen rregullat e forumit  patjeter që duhet të fshihen

_

----------


## Preng Sherri

> _Pse ku shitet kjo të shkoj një nat?
> 
> 
> Po cila këngetare shqiptare është si Adelina aman? Ska femer shqiptare si kjo , njëher në 100 vjet lind nena si "Adelina Ismajli"_


Për fatin tonë të mirë çdo 100 vjetë sepse po të kishte më shpeshë do të bëheshim si Perendimi i Egër me kolta e me duele te Ok korali!
 Ajo është sinonimi i këngëtarës së keqe!
 Dhe tjetra,
Ajo asnjë të vetmin koncert se ka mbajtur në Europë ndërsa ne ato Diskotekat e Diasporës mendoj që s'met njeri pa bë një mbrëmje muzikore!
 Ajo asnjë të vetmin Koncert se ka askund në diasporë!
 Mos harxhoni orë vla kot gjëra me gjërat e pavlefshme! kam thënë dhe e them:
" Vajza është viktim e një edukimi jo të mirë kur prinderit mundohen fëmijët t'i shfrytezojn për qëllime të tyre personale".
 ky është rasti me këtë vajzë të cilës ia vranë qysh herët fëmijërinë!

----------


## Bl3ri

> _Edhe un mendoj se shkrimet e mia/tuat dhe të disave që shkruajtëm pro nuk ishte nevoja me i fshi!
> 
> Stafit i duhet më shum pun dhe drejtësi në këtë mes!
> 
> Shkrimi i Arb/ORGESA  që Adelina Ismajli quhet 
> 
> Kryerrospi = Rrospi = Kurv.
> prostitute = Kurv.
> 
> ...


I nderuar,
Qe ne janar te vitit 2006 jam anetar i ketij forumi. Shkrime te tilla qe ke pershkruar me lart gjen plot neper forum, neper tema dhe postime te ndryshme, ne te shumten e rasteve nuk cenzurohen gjerat qe duhet patjeter te censurohen.Nuk mundesh as te ankohesh sepse menjehere pason denimi "largim nga forumi" pa asnje arsyetim. Keshtu qe nuk duhet te habitesh me kete rast. Pastaj nuk duhet njeriu te meret me mendimin e "X" apo "Y" personit, te cilet fshehen pas nje "nickname" dhe ne anen tjeter mundohen te "nxine" jeten dhe karieren e dikujt qe ka bere dicka ne jete, permendet per te mire, ka shetitur boten dhe din cka eshte jeta kurse ne te kunderten ata qe flasin keshtu fjale per dike, qofte kjo Adelina apo kush do qofte kolege e saj, nuk din cka eshte jeta, fale Zotit ka mberitur interneti ne shtepine e tyre dhe keto kenaqen duke shfryre epshet e tyre duke komentuar neper fotot e kengetareve tona, egoizmin e tyre duke komentuar neper forume si eshte zi e me zi, e shume raste te tjera.
Dihet qe pas kesaj pason denimi... por eshte forum dhe nuk varemi prej kesaj..

----------


## Misisonia

_kosova eshte bere ne fakt.. nje lloj gulagu stalinist.. ku te shkon koka po fole te verteta..

kjo eshte shqiperi 1960 te.. 

Enverizmi kosovare ate e ka objektiv..._

E lexova kete fjali ne njeb teme dhe me la shume pershtypje... Cka po ndodh me lirine e shprehjes ne forume-gazeta-mediume kosovare-shqiptare?
Pse sulmohen dhe cenzurohen vetem personalitete qe marrin guximin te tregojne parregullsite te cilat i perjetojne momentalisht ne Kosove?
Pse duhet te jemi rober te propagandave te rrejshme (si Preng Sherri& CO. qe quan veten intelektual,dhe personalitet i Artit dhe Kultures shqiptare, e me shume kohe harxhon duke sulmuar virtuelisht Adelina Ismailin sesa duke u marrur me intelektualizmin e tij),pse duhet te na beni lavazh truri?
A jeni te vetedijshem sa mllefi po grumbullohet ne njerez nga keto cenzura,propaganda,genjeshtra te tmerrshme?
A jeni te vetedijshem qe NUK GUXONI te shkaterroni jetera njerezish me genjeshtra,cenzura,bllokime,ME DHUNE?
U BA BOLL MO!


*LEXO ME KUJDES!E PASTAJ ME THONI QE ADELINA ESHTE ``KENGETARE E KEQE``.E keqe sepse nuk duron padrejtesi a po???*
Adelina feat Beka
BOLL MA

_Pash plisin,a rrihet nena e femiut tend
me e dhunu qiken sa motra,a thu a ben
me e shit fytyren,e nderin,a ben a jo?
Deri kur keshtu me ore
Dil i pari e thuaj kesaj dhune BOLL MO

Ku ke pa mesueusi nxenesin me rreh?
A behesh me i menqur provimin me e ble?
Pse e ul koken e behesh qe nuk po sheh
Krejt po e shohim,nuk po shkon me
A po ju duket pernime qe U BA BOLL MO!

Thojne: Ne kosove liria eshte ketu
e une s`guxoj as naten me udhetu
as deri ne Gjakove me shku
me keqja:S`po guxoj as me kallxu_
ne mes te dites kallashat gjemojne
atje lart HETIMET VAZHDOJNE!
ne i shohim por nuk tregojme
nuk ka me A PO A JO
ngrite doren e thuaj BOLL MO!

A eshte shqip me plaqkit a?
A eshte shqip thika ne shpine?
Se ti si duket paske harru
qe dikur ne Bllace je shku
e nje buke e keni nda
e ke pasur sikur vella
kur je ardh e ke vra
Keshtu me jo,jo,
U BA BOLL MO!
*Adelinen e keni bere ``te keqe`` vetem per nje gje: KURR NUK ESHTE FRIKESUAR TE TREGOJE TE VERTETEN ME ZERIN E SAJ...Dhe kurr nuk ka pranuar t`ju roberoje dhe as te jete ``loder krevatesh`` e politikaneve neper Rogner e hotele te Sllovenise,sikur ato tjerat ``vajzat e mbara`` te kenges kosovare!*
Nuk keni nevoje te me perjashtoni ! Po iki vet...
Nje dite do ta kuptoni kush jam dhe pse e jap edhe jeten time dhe te familjes time per ADELINA ISMAILIN.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Misisonia:_

_Jo tani bëhu edhe ti si Plaku , para se të vdes i merr djemët e tijë e ju tregon për token. Pra edhe ti bëhu trime e trego t'pakten mua në pm kush je se vërtet me mbetesh merak me e ditë kush je?_

----------


## mia@

> [I]*Adelinen e keni bere ``te keqe`` vetem per nje gje: KURR NUK ESHTE FRIKESUAR TE TREGOJE TE VERTETEN ME ZERIN E SAJ...Dhe kurr nuk ka pranuar t`ju roberoje dhe as te jete ``loder krevatesh`` e politikaneve neper Rogner e hotele te Sllovenise,sikur ato tjerat ``vajzat e mbara`` te kenges kosovare!*
> Nuk keni nevoje te me perjashtoni ! Po iki vet...
> *Nje dite do ta kuptoni kush jam dhe pse e jap edhe jeten time dhe te familjes time per ADELINA ISMAILIN*.


Po ti i ke mbajt gje pishen Adelines kudo qe ka qene. lol
Me mire ta japesh jeten vetem per ate tenden dhe jo te botes looooooooool!
P.s Me siguri do jesh Adelina. :arushi:

----------


## INFINITY©

Mos eshte ai cunaku ky Misisonia qe kapi Adelina dashnor mbasi varrosi te fejuarin? Ca njerez si puna e Adelines e kalojne dhimbjen duke hapur kembet per meshkujt 10 vjec me te vegjel se ajo, nga pikellimi i madh kuptohet. lol

----------


## Misisonia

> Po ti i ke mbajt gje pishen Adelines kudo qe ka qene. lol
> Me mire ta japesh jeten vetem per ate tenden dhe jo te botes looooooooool!
> P.s Me siguri do jesh Adelina.


Po i kam mbajtur pishen sepse e meriton.
Jeten time vetem ti nuk mund te me tregosh ku ta jap.
Une nuk kam faj qe vajzat qe kane mbarruar te gjitha ambiciet jetesore,dhe u ka ngelur vetem ambicia ``te qendroj ne net duke sulmuar Adelina Ismailin,ndoshta neti do ta shkaterroje  :ngerdheshje: `` kane kompleks Adelinen.
Se paku nuk te fajesoj...
Te kesh armiq d.m.th. te kesh vlera  :shkelje syri: 
Po,Adelina jam,ua kam thene  :Lulja3:

----------


## Misisonia

> Mos eshte ai cunaku ky Misisonia qe kapi Adelina dashnor mbasi varrosi te fejuarin? Ca njerez si puna e Adelines e kalojne dhimbjen duke hapur kembet per meshkujt 10 vjec me te vegjel se ajo, nga pikellimi i madh kuptohet. lol


Oh Apollon cfare te keqe ka te dashurosh?
Le pershtypjen qe shuuume po te dhemb nese Adelina eshte dashuruar... :rrotullo syte: 
Nese Adelina vertet eshte dashuruar,ti me ke dhene lajmin me te bukur ne jete...
Adelina eshte e bukur dhe ka shpirt te bukur prandaj Zoti i fali nje jete te bukur tash kur me trimeri,guxim dhe force kaloi te gjitha sprovat jetesore.E gezofsh Adeline cdo te mire qe e ke dhe qe e ke merituar.

----------


## Misisonia

> _Misisonia:_
> 
> _Jo tani bëhu edhe ti si Plaku , para se të vdes i merr djemët e tijë e ju tregon për token. Pra edhe ti bëhu trime e trego t'pakten mua në pm kush je se vërtet me mbetesh merak me e ditë kush je?_


Jo nuk ik pa te treguar,por me bindje te plote e them qe do te me perjashtojne,siq bejne me te gjithe fansat e Adelines ne kete teme.Prandaj po ikja vet para se te me perjashtojne nga forumi.
Patjeter qe do te tregoj.
Flm

----------


## INFINITY©

> Oh Apollon cfare te keqe ka te dashurosh?
> Le pershtypjen qe shuuume po te dhemb nese Adelina eshte dashuruar...
> Nese Adelina vertet eshte dashuruar,ti me ke dhene lajmin me te bukur ne jete...
> Adelina eshte e bukur dhe ka shpirt te bukur prandaj Zoti i fali nje jete te bukur tash kur me trimeri,guxim dhe force kaloi te gjitha sprovat jetesore.E gezofsh Adeline cdo te mire qe e ke dhe qe e ke merituar.





> Nuk keni nevoje te me perjashtoni ! Po iki vet...


Akoma ketu qenke?! 

P.S. Te dashurohesh nuk ka asgje te keqe, por ama edhe ku..va me e keqe ka aq zemer dhe cip ne surrat sa mos te shkoj e te kapi dashnor sa varros te fejuarin. Nje femer e till per mua eshte me e ulet dhe se nje prostitute.

----------


## Luftëtari1444

O burra, une mund te jemi i ri, por di nga femrat, e nuk kuptoj ci gjeni ju ksaj adelines.
Seshte ndonje e bukur. Me te bukura jane mimoza e adela e big brotherit shqiptar. Tallemi tani?
Kot beni zhurm per kte.

----------

